
Connectivity When Chinese hackers declared war on the rest of us - porpoisely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612638/when-chinese-hackers-declared-war-on-the-rest-of-us/
======
Latteland
This article points out a real problem. The free world needs to be able to
withstand hacking from despotic, authoritarian controlled regimes. But it also
needs to help commercial companies not fall under their sway because of
economic pressures (like punishing companies that dare to list Taiwan as a
separate country).

I thought this article would be about when China at some point really attacks
the cyber infrastructure of the us, not just github. That would make for a
good science fiction story.

